# Working smart



## Fernando Espinoza (Nov 18, 2015)

I have worked for uber for 8 weeks part time. I haven't made less then $500 a week. This weeks amount is over $900 for New Years. 

Sounds good? Yes and no. I live in an area that isn't saturated yet. Once it is, I am out completely. 

Now that I have made some decent stash money in 8 weeks, I am cutting wayyy back starting Monday. I will only work two hours before I go to work and a bit more on my way home. I cherry pick my fares and won't go out of my zone that I have established. I will not work Monday thru Wednesday nights at all. On Thursday, I will work 2 hours for college night in town. It's easy money. 
My goal is to make $250 a week from January to June and quit. To do that is easy. Once I get to the $250 mark, I am done for the week. 
With the $5600 I have made since I have started, I will easily have about $11,000. This buys me a decent vacation, some toys and spending money for the summer. When I quit in June, I will do the very least to keep me active so that I can do New Years and a few Holidays here and there for mad money. 

Why was I successful? My location is what made me successful. As I said, my market is not saturated yet but it's coming. 
Also, I cherry pick my pings. I let 4 or 5 pings go by and I never get dinged by Uber. If they do say something, fire me, I don't care. I don't need them thank god but I use them to make a few bucks by being smart and not tied down to Uber. 

My advice to new drivers. Don't dont do this full time...period!!!

Do it just enough to make Summer money and call it a day. For most, Ubering is a losing deal. If you are lucky like me, use your market to your advantage. Don't worry about cherry picking getting you in trouble, don't worry about ratings. Be nice to your passengers and it's all good. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

Fernando Espinoza said:


> I have worked for uber for 8 weeks part time. I haven't made less then $500 a week. This weeks amount is over $900 for New Years.
> 
> Sounds good? Yes and no. I live in an area that isn't saturated yet. Once it is, I am out completely.
> 
> ...


I read, "I ve driven for 8 weeks" and then "Hope that helps".

Come back when you have a year in.


----------

